# WTB: .22 Rimfire ammo



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I was caught off guard and am left without because of the scare/hoarding . A few boxes would be great,but one will do. I never thought I would be scrounging for a box of shells. If you can spare some please let me know. Long rifle is preferred but longs or shorts would do in a pinch . Thanks


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Might help to know your general location..


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I am in northern NY .


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Ya know its bad when Walmart is out.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's about the only place on the web I could still find .22 ammo. It's pricey but if you need it, you need it. I just bought two cans
http://store.readyreservefoods.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=75


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's the problem. Ammo can only be shipped by UPS or FedEx Ground service. I just checked what it would cost me to send you one brick of .22 ammo to Northern NY. It was almost $20 bucks. Of course, two bricks would not be twice the shipping, but about another 5 bucks. Is it worth that much to you?


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link rkintn. Pricey,but like you say ...if you need it ,you need it .

Cabin Fever,thanks for checking on this for me . I hope to get some ammo locally tomorrow. PM coming your way in case that fails .


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Our local ammo store has more than doubled in price and only let's you get a max of 5 boxes 

And only 1 brick of .22 ammo no more target practice for me till this gun scare crap is over with


----------

